# All my designs now free - Knit



## 84275

I have made all my design knitwear now available for free.
Most are used with UK double knit yarn but unfortunately I am unsure what weight yarn and needles you would need for your own country.
However I am certain someone on KP will be able to help you.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/cheryl-daleys-ravelry-store/patterns

I have added a couple of photos so you can see the completed items.
Thank you for taking the time to look.


----------



## cattdages

Thank you for sharing your talent with us! Those penguins are ADORABLE!!


----------



## lpool23

Beautiful designs. Thank you very much!


----------



## leoanne

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Pru

Thank you so much.


----------



## wendy n

Thank you. Love all but especially the tulip cardigan


----------



## attycasner

Beautiful work. The penguins are very real looking.


----------



## Bobglory

Thank you. They are all absolutely gorgeous!

Gigi


----------



## trish2222

Beautiful designs :thumbup:


----------



## somnus

Thank you...may have a go at Grandad Sam


----------



## yarnawhile

Thank you so much for sharing your designs :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

You are so generous,Thank you!


----------



## jancrazy

Thank you, wonderful patterns


----------



## Aunty M

Thank you. Very kind.


----------



## omahelen

Thanks love the penguin one.


Hope your daughter continues to recover x


----------



## grandmann

Thank You for being so Generous! Would it be OK if I put these patterns in the Library or are they free for a short time?


----------



## knitonefl

Thank you for sharing. I love all your designs but the Brittany is my favorite. Now I just have to find a little girl to knit for.


----------



## NanaMc

Love all of your knits!


----------



## run4fittness

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## 84275

grandmann said:


> Thank You for being so Generous! Would it be OK if I put these patterns in the Library or are they free for a short time?


You are more than welcome to put them in the library, they are permanently free


----------



## bettyirene

I love them all. Thank you so much for the "early Christmas present"...


----------



## Gypsycream

Your designs are lovely


----------



## Marylou12

Just beautiful designs! Thanks


----------



## patocenizo

You are so generous!!! Thanks


----------



## pendergrass

Thank You!


----------



## knittingnanna19

So very generous of you. They are lovely patterns.


----------



## gapeach31781

What beautiful patterns, thank you!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Beautiful designs, thank you for your generosity.


----------



## MzBarnz

Thank you for your generosity! That is very kind!


----------



## Lalane

Thank you they are beautiful designs.


----------



## rjazz

thank you for your generosity
prayers to you and your daughter


----------



## debsu

Thank you, beautiful patterns!


----------



## jannyjo

Thank you , your very kind. Love your work.


----------



## mmMardi

Thank you for sharing your patterns with us!


----------



## julietinboots

Your designs are nice. Thank you very much.


----------



## Lady Kaira

WOW beautiful! Thank you so much


----------



## tweeter

they are all adorable


----------



## CarolZ

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful patterns. I really like the Grandpa sweater!


----------



## canuckle49

Thank you for sharing your wonderful patterns ! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Betsey in SC

dccjb said:


> I have made all my design knitwear now available for free.
> Most are used with UK double knit yarn but unfortunately I am unsure what weight yarn and needles you would need for your own country.
> However I am certain someone on KP will be able to help you.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/cheryl-daleys-ravelry-store/patterns
> 
> I have added a couple of photos so you can see the completed items.
> Thank you for taking the time to look.


Thank you for sharing your beautiful patterns! I have to finish my current project (hopefully before my granddaughter outgrows it!), and can't wait to try one of your designs.

Didough posted this that may help with the yarn/needle conversion:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-364254-1.html

Thanks again.


----------



## brdlvr27

Thank you so very much


----------



## Maryhm

Thank you!!


----------



## jaml

Thank you for the patterns. Love the penguin sweater.


----------



## aljellie

thank you so much. Your designs are lovely.


----------



## Nancylynn1946

Thank you. So many are wonderful, but the tulips are really outstanding.


----------



## d-dub

Thank you so much for sharing your patterns, they are delightful.


----------



## grandmann

dccjb said:


> You are more than welcome to put them in the library, they are permanently free


Thank You again for being so generous with your time and talent with sharing your patterns.


----------



## riversong200

What a great selection of patterns! Thanks so much!


----------



## maur1011

Love them all - my son will go wild when he sees the penguins. Thanks so much!


----------



## Naneast

Thanks .. They are beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L

Thank you so much for the beautiful patterns..


----------



## izzy

Thank you, for being so generous ! I will definetly be making the 'granddad sam' and the penquin cardi !!
Mitzi


----------



## Hannelore

Thank you for your designs and for sharing them with us. They all look wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## runflyski

I love them all. Those pantaloons with the baby set are adorable.


----------



## Rainebo

Your work and designs are all so lovely!


----------



## 84275

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments


----------



## PattiP65

Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## hennie

Thank you so much, I already had a couple in my Rav queue and favourites lol xx


----------



## KnitNorth

Oh, thank you! I just downloaded Brittany. It's beautiful.


----------



## vjh1530

Your designs are wonderful, you are very talented! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## vjh1530

Your designs are wonderful, you are very talented! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Maltova

Thank you! They are lovely patterns & I'm surely going to try them


----------



## raindancer

Your items are all very adorable! Bless you for offering them!


----------



## BobzMum

Thank you so much.


----------



## Sara Mae

Thank You


----------



## StellasKnits

Thank you so much for your generosity! Bringing this thread to a close now as it's reached it's 5 page limit.


----------

